# The square root of f all



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

subject says it all really.....


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Â£Â£Offers?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Â£1


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I was after a little more than that


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Its priceless you know!! :


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

If you upgraded it to " -1 " then I might be interested 

PS Do we allow swearing in thread titles now...


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Title modified.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

fuckers


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Tim - you've been a member of the forum long enough to know that we ask that "language" is kept to the flame room... can you do that please?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

so I can't say fuck?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

like anyone is gonna be actually READING this thread.....

*shrug*


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

moved from For Sale to flame room - I really can't be bothered with this... makes me wonder why hours and hours are spent to keep this site alive :-/


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Jeez, Kev, where's your sense of humour gone?

So come on then, apart from reading all the posts and moving the occasional thread, what is it you do that takes "hours and hours" then?

Do you have to run around on some sort of hamster wheel to keep the server powered or something?


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

> Jeez, Kev, where's your sense of humour gone? ?


Sense of humour is still here, I'm trying to help this forum thrive and expand - therads as this doesn't really give new members a good idea of what this forum can do for them or indicate that it's worth returning too more than once.



> So come on then, apart from reading all the posts and moving the occasional thread, what is it you do that takes "hours and hours" then?


Where do you think all the posts in the "lost forum" came from and the several rebuilds of the forum each time we've had a crash or hack? (except for the one occasion where more damage was done than was recoverable). I've worked until the early hours on more than one occasion to get this forum up and running.
I'm also working on the next version of the forum; writting applications and scripts and have run the conversion process (which takes about 2 hrs) over 20 times on my local system to ensure that over 98% of posts and IM's are kept. All to keep this forum going.

Tell me, what have you done for this forum?? except sarcastic comments are treating this site as your personal playground?



> Do you have to run around on some sort of hamster wheel to keep the server powered or something?


If only that was all that had to be done!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> I'm trying to help this forum thrive and expand - therads as this doesn't really give new members a good idea of what this forum can do for them or indicate that it's worth returning too more than once.


Ho hum. This has NEVER been just a car polishers forum......



> Where do you think all the posts in the "lost forum" came from and the several rebuilds of the forum each time we've had a crash or hack?


Seems to me, you could save a great deal of time and effort by being more security conscious and taking regular backups. Your work to fix things like this IS appreciated, but you wouldn't have to bother if it was run correctly in the first place... *shrug* Sorry if that sounds harsh, but you saw fit to bring it up......



> Tell me, what have you done for this forum?? except sarcastic comments are treating this site as your personal playground?


As the subject states, the square root of fuck all. I HAVE nothing to do, am not REQUIRED to do anything, I don't come here to WORK. Yes, sometimes I give something back, make people laugh, answer a few questions, give an honest opinion, catch up with a few mates. I treat this place like a forum, but then thats what it is.....

Chill out, for fuck's sake.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Sorry Tim but gotta side with Kev on this one. The rules are there and we all know them.

You are not exempt. I don't know if you had a bad weekend but having a pop at a volunteer who has put in countless hours simply for maintaining the rules is a very misplaced dig.

Hopefully you can take a step back and see the whole picture. :-/


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Sorry Tim but gotta side with Kev on this one. The rules are there and we all know them.
> 
> You are not exempt. I don't know if you had a bad weekend but having a pop at a volunteer who has put in countless hours simply for maintaining the rules is a very misplaced dig.
> 
> Hopefully you can take a step back and see the whole picture. Â :-/


I'm not actually having a pop at anyone.......

Just having a chuckle in the "For Sale" section because of all the crap being peddled there.......

But if Kev fancies going off on a huge tirade about the hours of slaving away making sure this place is just perfect for us to come along and "be nice" in, then let him. I didn't ask him to throw his toys out of the pram, but having thrown them out, I'm just interested in what he's playing with, that's all......


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

> like anyone is gonna be actually READING this thread.....
> 
> *shrug*


Gee Zed Hed, by the amount of posts you've made on this and content of this thread, you must be as bored as i normally am at work.

I've found it strange how i haven't surfed the net over this extended break as much as i normally do at work!


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Tim 
ARE YOU STILL NOT SMOKING ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

> As the subject states, the square root of fuck all. I HAVE nothing to do, am not REQUIRED to do anything, I don't come here to WORK. Yes, sometimes I give something back, *make people laugh*, answer a few questions, give an honest opinion, catch up with a few mates. I treat this place like a forum, but then thats what it is....


Damn I must have missed it :

And my 2p is...Kev....just move the thread. You can sometimes come across a little condescending. I know it's not intentional, and I know you go to a great deal of effort with the forum, and its much appreciated.

And I do think this forum is my own personal playground, that's exactly what it is. It's just that I see fit to obey the rules : I agree though that its no longer just for TT enthusiasts. As an ex TT owner, its the community that keeps me coming back - I hardly ever click on the TT forum or the events forum, just the off topic, other marques and flame room for me.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> Tim
> ARE YOU STILL NOT SMOKING ;D ;D ;D


I'd say not


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

i still think its a great forum for tt owners although i have not had many if any probs with mine when i have posted a concern i have been but at ease by the replys,i lso spend a lot of tme in the other rooms because i am not always having tt probs but off topic is great for other problems as well because there is such a range of different skills on here i have also bought a great laptop of another member and had free software and stuff sent through the post.
so kev keep up the good work ,and tim have a ciggie


----------



## validatekev (Jun 18, 2003)

Got no idea how this site works or how it is managed, just think that its a place worth visiting, probably like many others I think it runs inself, so just want to say thanks really for those who make it....well go really.
Regards


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Kevin... some of us understand what it takes to keep a site like this alive and operational (and taking backups is maybe 1% of the effort needed)... been there and done it myself on several occasions

So all I want to say is keep up the good work, it is much appreciated, and have a great and not too painful 2004


----------

